# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Форумчане!!!Очень нужна ваша помощь!!!!!

## pipetkin32

Предложили мне стать крестным,и я сдуру согласился
А сам же про это совершенно ничего не знаю,в церкви не был много-много лет
Думал просто ребенка подержать и все,а оказывается там надо с батюшкой договариваться и все такое
 Вобщем на этом фоне моя депрессия усилилась,появились головные бои
 Надо бы отказаться,но чувствую будет настолько стыдно,что лучше уж повеситься

----------


## Aare

Блин, чего вот стыдного? Скажи "мне лень", да и все. Делов то. Вешаться на пустом месте собрался. Или с другой стороны, неужели там прям так напряжно это?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Блин, чего вот стыдного? Скажи "мне лень", да и все. Делов то. Вешаться на пустом месте собрался. Или с другой стороны, неужели там прям так напряжно это?


  Ну зачем ты сразу на отказ давишь?
 Лучше помоги по существу,если можешь
 Меня интересует обрядная,бытовая сторона вопроса,а не религиозная мишура




> Блин, чего вот стыдного? Скажи "мне лень", да и все. Делов то.


  Все просто,уже согласился .....
 Это моя зазноба настаивает,единственный неродной человек которому я нужен

----------


## Aare

Пипеткин, так вообще же от тебя ничего не требуется. Просто с церковь прийти и посмотреть ритуал. Все

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин, так вообще же от тебя ничего не требуется. Просто с церковь прийти и посмотреть ритуал. Все


 Спасибо,с моим списком обязанностей уже ознакомили
 Как минимум надо идти в церковь и договариваться,потом платить батюшке (дело не в деньгах,заплатил бы втрое если б крестная договорилась)
 Как думаете,просто это сделать социофобу который лишний раз боится на улицу выйти
 У тебя все так просто,но вот даже на презиках инструкция в картинках как его надеть
 Ну да,ты б просто написала - надеть и все,это же так просто

----------


## Aare

Извини, просто мне это в самом деле кажется простым, и я не совсем понимаю проблему. Поговори со своим этим другом, пусть он тебе поможет. Он же должен тебя понять и в твое положение войти. Да и ты зря боишься чего-то. Просто не думай об этом, и все само собой пойдет

----------


## pipetkin32

> Поговори со своим этим другом, пусть он тебе поможет. Он же должен тебя понять и в твое положение войти.


   Нет никакого друга,если имеется ввиду кум - знаю его мало,виделись всего пару раз
 Это все она (зазноба) меня подбивает
 Если откажусь - очень упаду в ее глазах   :Frown:

----------


## Aare

А что тебя пугает? С батюшкой поговорить? А кстати о чем? Ну я не знаю конечно, но мне кажется священник - это последний человек, которого можно бояться. Надо вероятно план разработать, если тебе тяжело. Разбить по пунктам и каждому из них следовать. Ты бы мог такой составить?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Надо вероятно план разработать, если тебе тяжело. Разбить по пунктам и каждому из них следовать. Ты бы мог такой составить?


   Уже составил
Пункт 1 - суицид
 Хотелось бы переохлаждение,но можно и повеситься

----------


## Aare

Нет, давай суицид после. Сначала надо стать ребенку крестным отцом. Ну вот смотри, тебе надо:
1. Позвонить батюшке
2. Договориться о встрече
3. Прийти на встречу и что-то там с ним обсудить.
Так?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Нет, давай суицид после. Сначала надо стать ребенку крестным отцом. Ну вот смотри, тебе надо:
> 1. Позвонить батюшке
> 2. Договориться о встрече
> 3. Прийти на встречу и что-то там с ним обсудить.
> Так?


   Его телефона нет,так что сразу пункт № 3

----------


## Aare

> Его телефона нет,так что сразу пункт № 3


 Так ведь все ещё проще)) Узнай, когда можно с ним состыковаться и сходи) То есть тебе просто один раз с одним человеком поговорить. Это же не сложно! А ты вешаться собрался, чтобы этого не делать.

----------


## pipetkin32

*Aare* 
 Слушай,а ты ничего так в общении (Если не провоцировать и не затрагивать темы ниже пояса)

----------


## Aare

> *Aare* 
>  Слушай,а ты ничего так в общении (Если не провоцировать и не затрагивать темы ниже пояса)


 Да я вообще исключительно добрая и вообще няша)) Меня только бесит, когда о женщинах с мизогинией начинают) А на этом форуме это часто почему-то

----------


## pipetkin32

> Да я вообще исключительно добрая и вообще няша)) Меня только бесит, когда о женщинах с мизогинией начинают) А на этом форуме это часто почему-то


   Сколько людей,столько и мнений,зачем каждое на свой счет принимать?
 Но вообще мужики в этом плане поехавшие,даже зашоренные типа меня
 Некоторые настолько перегибают палку (и мыслями,и действием) что надо тупо писюны отрубывать,как кобелям

----------


## Aare

> Сколько людей,столько и мнений,зачем каждое на свой счет принимать?
>  Но вообще мужики в этом плане поехавшие,даже зашоренные типа меня
>  Некоторые настолько перегибают палку (и мыслями,и действием) что надо тупо писюны отрубывать,как кобелям


 Ну вот если ты будешь негром, а люди вокруг начнут выдавать расистские утверждения, тебе будет сложно не принять их и на свой счет в том числе)
Отрубать никому ничего не надо, конечно))

----------


## 4ybaka

Сначала стань крестным, а потом суицид))))Ну вы даете)))

----------


## qwe

> Меня интересует обрядная,бытовая сторона вопроса,а не религиозная мишура


 Вначале нужно выбрать материалистическое выживание и стать роботом для выполнения функций.
Потом культивирование духа назвать мишурой.
Потом спросить себя: что же у меня так внутри паскудно?  :Embarrassment:  наверное потому, что там давно не убирали... Но нельзя, нельзя. Должен же кто-то сохранять первозданный хаос с его вечной непредсказуемостью)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вначале нужно выбрать материалистическое выживание и стать роботом для выполнения функций.
> Потом культивирование духа назвать мишурой.
> Потом спросить себя: что же у меня так внутри паскудно?  наверное потому, что там давно не убирали...


    Да там и родители такие,и весь круг общения
 И само дите наверняка таким же будет
 Что я могу сделать если сам в таком социальном слое вращаюсь?




> Ну вот если ты будешь негром, а люди вокруг начнут выдавать расистские утверждения, тебе будет сложно не принять их и на свой счет в том числе)
> Отрубать никому ничего не надо, конечно))


   Это неравноценные сравнения,женщин на земле больше половины и вообще без них все существование цивилизации не возможно
  И вообще,это интернет,тут анонимы негатив выплескивают,не надо так близко все воспринимать
 В реальной жизни большинство любит женщин,женится на них,живут и воспитывают детей
 А отрубать надо,по себе знаю
 Кстати - в Америках/Европах перевязывание канатиков мужикам - очень популярная операция,сами в очередь записываются

----------


## Aare

> Кстати - в Америках/Европах перевязывание канатиков мужикам - очень популярная операция,сами в очередь записываются


 Вазектомия вроде, да? Это не то, это удел чайлд-фри, а не тех, кто считает себя недостойным размножения.




> И вообще,это интернет,тут анонимы негатив выплескивают,не надо так близко все воспринимать


 ну вот почему я общаюсь через интернет примерно также, как и в реале =/

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вазектомия вроде, да? Это не то, это удел чайлд-фри, а не тех, кто считает себя недостойным размножения.


   Не пойму этот бред,зачем?
 Был случай в США жена умирала и муж ей почку пожертвовал,через несколько лет она полностью выздоровела и развелась с ним отсудив большую часть состояния
 Вот так и мужик,скажем 30 лет и трое детей,через пару лет они разводятся и он встречает бездетную на 10 лет моложе,а все,поезд ушел   :Frown: 
 У них там высокие ЗП,неужели не могут позволить себе пачку презервативов в день?

 А вот "люди" типа меня с удовольствием себе сделают вазэктомию,а лучше - эвтаназию

----------


## pipetkin32

> ну вот почему я общаюсь через интернет примерно также, как и в реале =/


   Поздравляю,ты одна из немногих
 А теперь подумай,из всех школьников называющих женщин шлюхами,сколько решится сказать тебе это в лицо?
 Не думаю что много .....
 Немало этих задротов промолчит даже если ты наступишь им на ногу

----------


## Игорёк

ахахаха)))  как ты там говорил - собирался дропнуть ?))
сказал гоп - теперь прыгай, за свои глупости отвечать надо. 
ну ты и жгун, я хренею)

----------


## pipetkin32

> ахахаха)))  как ты там говорил - собирался дропнуть ?))
> сказал гоп - теперь прыгай, за свои глупости отвечать надо. 
> ну ты и жгун, я хренею)


   Думал она меня навечно зафрендзонила,вот и хотел дропнуть
 Но ты прав,глупости,вот вроде возобновил с ней отношения,а депрессняк-то никуда не делся,апатия и все такое
 Только при этом еще и мотаюсь в гости к ним,теперь вот крестным буду - то что нужно для социофоба и аутиста

----------


## Игорёк

> Думал она меня навечно зафрендзонила,вот и хотел дропнуть
>  Но ты прав,глупости,вот вроде возобновил с ней отношения,а депрессняк-то никуда не делся,апатия и все такое
>  Только при этом еще и мотаюсь в гости к ним,теперь вот крестным буду - то что нужно для социофоба и аутиста


 Понятно. Хотел дропнуть, но тут она показала свою розовую писю, и ты, опяьненный ее великолепием, стал согласен достать ей все звезды с небес )) 
 Это помогает только в хроническом режиме, тут терапия нужна, и работать она будет только при хорошем отношении к тебе. Думал раз лизнул и всё пройдет ? нет, брат, не все так просто к сожалению...Чтож, все равно поздравляю, если бы ты был совсем плох и бесполезен, этого бы не случилось. Факт.

----------


## pipetkin32

Пипец,теперь еще предварительное застолье с будущими кумовьями  ....
 Народ,как думаете,каким должен быть первый тост:
 За знакомство с кумовьями или за будущего крестника
 У меня по этому вопросу дикий баттхерт,аж голова разболелась

----------


## Aare

Ты же понимаешь, что не обязан этого делать? И что твоя женщина обязана уважать твою зону комфорта?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ты же понимаешь, что не обязан этого делать? И что твоя женщина обязана уважать твою зону комфорта?


  Да что вы заладили обязан,не обязан,зона комфорта и чувство достоинства
 Зачем так примитивно все по себе мерять
 У меня ситуация другая,кроме нее меня никто не посмотрит,да никто и не нужен кроме нее
 Тут выбор простой:либо с ней,либо самовыпил первой же зимой после смерти матери
 Хотя не уверен что если буду с ней мысли о суициде уйдут,но по крайней мере после своей смерти помогу ей материально
  Кстати застолье позади,а крещение откладывается как минимум до этого воскресенья
 Мне просто чем дольше ждать - тем больше мучений и переживаний
 А обе будущие кумы начинают говорить что если месячные будут,то еще придется подождать
 Прав тот кто сказал что ожидание смерти в 10 000 раз страшнее самой смерти .........

----------


## Игорёк

> Да что вы заладили обязан,не обязан,зона комфорта и чувство достоинства
>  Зачем так примитивно все по себе мерять
>  У меня ситуация другая,кроме нее меня никто не посмотрит,да никто и не нужен кроме нее
>  Тут выбор простой:либо с ней,либо самовыпил первой же зимой после смерти матери
>  Хотя не уверен что если буду с ней мысли о суициде уйдут,но по крайней мере после своей смерти помогу ей материально
>   Кстати застолье позади,а крещение откладывается как минимум до этого воскресенья
>  Мне просто чем дольше ждать - тем больше мучений и переживаний
>  А обе будущие кумы начинают говорить что если месячные будут,то еще придется подождать
>  Прав тот кто сказал что ожидание смерти в 10 000 раз страшнее самой смерти .........


 Предвкушение страха всегда сильнее чем происходящая ситуация. Так устроен защитный инстинкт. 
Почему тебе ни кто не нужен кроме нее ? ты так сильно влюблен ?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Почему тебе ни кто не нужен кроме нее ? ты так сильно влюблен ?


   На любовь не способен,жизнь сделала меня очень черствым,так что никогда никого не полюблю
 Она мне очень нравится,с ней легко и весело проводить время




> тут она показала свою розовую писю,


   Знаю что ты не в буквальном смысле (а там кто знает   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ),прикол в том что мы 100 раз трахались а письку ее так и не увидел

----------


## Игорёк

Если бы было легко и весело ты бы не страдал наверно. И почему ты думаешь что с другой не может быть так весело и легко ? 
на счет писек дело личное. я предпочитаю получить еще и эстетическое удовольствие. Когда исключительно в темноте и под одеялом - это скучно. 
Поздравляю, пусть может и временно, но появилась возможность пожить. Это уже лучше чем ничего.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да я вообще исключительно добрая и вообще няша)) Меня только бесит, когда о женщинах с мизогинией начинают) А на этом форуме это часто почему-то


 Неужели на это раз без моего ника обошлось?)) 
Я люблю женщин, кроме фригидных и выносящих моск. Считаю что фригидная женщина должна жить одна, тогда даже я к ней буду относится нормально. А если она еще и как человек хороша, и пользу людям приносит - то огромное ей уважение. Но как правило одинокие женщины как раз-таки фригидны, с жаждой помотать нервы, или(и) материальных благ выжать. Я имею в виду тех кто соглашаются на знакомства. Вот таких считаю что любить абсолютно не за что, и держаться от них надо подальше. Женщин в целом я не берусь обсуждать, потому что они в большинстве своем счастливые жены и матери.. дай бог им здоровья.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Если бы было легко и весело ты бы не страдал наверно. И почему ты думаешь что с другой не может быть так весело и легко ?


   Да потому что с другой все обречено на провал,не хочу даже пробовать
 И вообще,она мне нравится,хочу до самовыпила провести время с ней
 Страдаю я по другой причине,у меня отклонения в психике,успехи на личном фронте конечно влияют,но мало

----------


## Aare

Игорек. То, что ты женщин оцениваешь с точки зрения их полезности мужику, даже при этом положительно характеризуя их, это уже легкая степень мизогинии))
Пипеткин, а что у тебя? Я думаю, что если не шизофрения, то все психозы, неврозы, обсессии, компульсии и всякие разные синдромы - все решаемо в общем-то

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек. То, что ты женщин оцениваешь с точки зрения их полезности мужику, даже при этом положительно характеризуя их, это уже легкая степень мизогинии))
> Пипеткин, а что у тебя? Я думаю, что если не шизофрения, то все психозы, неврозы, обсессии, компульсии и всякие разные синдромы - все решаемо в общем-то


 Я оцениваю прежде всего по человеческим качествам, независимо от пола. Читай внимательнее )

----------


## Aare

Ой, все))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин, а что у тебя? Я думаю, что если не шизофрения, то все психозы, неврозы, обсессии, компульсии и всякие разные синдромы - все решаемо в общем-то


   Не знаю что,да в общем-то пофиг,все равно своей смертью не умру,выпилюсь
 К врачам ни за что не пойду,не нужно все это,даже если б были деньги и они умели лечить ...
 Только не надо говорить что подло поступлю по отношению к этой девочке,буду помогать до самого конца а потом и дом отпишу
  Ес-но в свои планы посвящать ее не буду,просто в один прекрасный зимний день уйду и не вернусь
 Кстати,а можно будет оформить завещание чтобы она не узнала?

----------


## Aare

Пипеткин, я хочу за тебя замуж

----------


## qwe

:Big Grin: 

А я просто наследство хочу))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин, я хочу за тебя замуж


  Ну зачем ты так?
 Это ж серьезный шаг,такими словами не разбрасываются   :Frown: 



> А я просто наследство хочу))


   А мож там наследство - ветхий дом в мухосрани?
 За который и пару тысяч $ не выручишь




> Пипеткин, я тебе завидую!! К тебе уже деффки в очередь выстраиваться начинают!))


  Девушки шутят и троллят
 В реальной жизни и я другой,и девушки другие,и их отношение тоже

----------


## qwe

> А мож там наследство - ветхий дом в мухосрани?
>  За который и пару тысяч $ не выручишь


 Не знаете вы моих обстоятельств  :Smile:

----------


## pipetkin32

> Не знаете вы моих обстоятельств


  Не знаю,я ж не умею мысли читать
 Но не думаю что пару тысяч $ - такая уж проблема по нынешним временам
 Если себя ограничивать - за пару лет можно собрать
   А домов в провинции полно пустых за копейки
 На работе могут дать жилье

----------


## qwe

> Но не думаю что пару тысяч $ - такая уж проблема по нынешним временам
> Если себя ограничивать - за пару лет можно собрать


 Для меня - большая проблема))
нечего ограничивать...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Для меня - большая проблема))
> нечего ограничивать...


   Не пойму с чем у тебя больше проблема,с баблом или жильем
  Мож ты раньше писала,а я не запомнил,извини,голова как решето

----------


## pipetkin32

> О! идея! ты можешь вывесить объявление в своём городе, ну, примерно такое: Спишу свой дом в обмен на женское тепло.
> Желающие дамы обязательно найдутся.
> Ещё знаешь, чем этот вариант хорош? Та баба, что отыщется, она скорее всего будет иметь желание поскорее отправить тебя на тот свет.  А оно ведь тебе только и наруку. Хлебанёшь какой-нибудь борщик отравленный и вуаля!
> Как тебе вариант?


   А где вы раньше были со своим теплом,когда я годами с ума сходил от одиночества и тоски
 Но пока камнем вместо моего сердца завладела другая,так что желающим (шутка,какие там желающие на полуразложившуюся тушку) придется подождать
  Отравленный борщ?Сомневаюсь что найдется желающая принести его зимой в лес
 Зачем кому-то грех на душу брать?Сам все сделаю,рецепт уже давно готов : переохлаждение + алкоголь до отказа + таблетки + не спать/не жрать накануне 2-3 суток

----------


## Aare

> О! идея! ты можешь вывесить объявление в своём городе, ну, примерно такое: Спишу свой дом в обмен на женское тепло.
> Желающие дамы обязательно найдутся.
> Ещё знаешь, чем этот вариант хорош? Та баба, что отыщется, она скорее всего будет иметь желание поскорее отправить тебя на тот свет.  А оно ведь тебе только и наруку. Хлебанёшь какой-нибудь борщик отравленный и вуаля!
> Как тебе вариант?


 Рэвш то голова! 
 Только ты это, моего клиента не отбивай, он уже мне деньги обещал за отравленный борщик или что-нибудь вроде него

----------


## pipetkin32

> А зачем выпиливаться, если и она не против отношений с тобой!?! Тем более, что ты ещё и крёстным её ребёнку будешь. Это вроде, как никак тоже сблизит вас, и ты для неё будешь не такой уж чужой человек.


   Да не ее ребенку,а ребенку ее подруги и будущей кумы!!!
  В религиозных вопросах не силен,но по-моему крестным не может быть будущий муж
* Еще раз объясняю - крестить буду не ребенка моей зазнобы и бывшей,а ее подруги и соседки*
 А зачем выпиливаться - просто психика давит,депрессняк не отпускает
 Думал начну отношаться и попустит чуток,но что-то не видно,вместо облегчения новый головняк - нравлюсь ли ей или просто использует меня?Хватит ли средств и терпения воспитать чужого ребенка?




> Рэвш то голова! 
>  Только ты это, моего клиента не отбивай, он уже мне деньги обещал за отравленный борщик или что-нибудь вроде него


  Борщик - это подленько
  Сыпнула отравы и пошла гулять
 А может буду несколько дней помирать,блевать кровью?Или откачают и останусь инвалидом?
  Нет уж,лучше ножом пырни,и в глаза посмотри перед смертью,а я в твои загляну
 И чтоб запах крови в воздухе почувствовала,и чтоб была со мной до последней конвульсии,до последнего удара сердца ...
 Как вот здесь   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx39tzIzLN4

----------


## Игорёк

> Да не ее ребенку,а ребенку ее подруги и будущей кумы!!!
>   В религиозных вопросах не силен,но по-моему крестным не может быть будущий муж
> * Еще раз объясняю - крестить буду не ребенка моей зазнобы и бывшей,а ее подруги и соседки*
>  А зачем выпиливаться - просто психика давит,депрессняк не отпускает
>  Думал начну отношаться и попустит чуток,но что-то не видно,вместо облегчения новый головняк - нравлюсь ли ей или просто использует меня?Хватит ли средств и терпения воспитать чужого ребенка?
> 
> 
>  Борщик - это подленько
>   Сыпнула отравы и пошла гулять
> ...


 Конечно использует. И замечательно что так. Значит есть в тебе какой-то потенциал, который может быть полезен другим. Это здорово.

----------


## qwe

> Не пойму с чем у тебя больше проблема,с баблом или жильем


 С ними, с деньгами - долгая история...




> А зачем выпиливаться - просто психика давит,депрессняк не отпускает
>  Думал начну отношаться и попустит чуток,но что-то не видно,вместо облегчения новый головняк - нравлюсь ли ей или просто использует меня?Хватит ли средств и терпения воспитать чужого ребенка?


 А к психологу пойти, собой заняться - это что-то извращенное и неестественное?)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Конечно использует. И замечательно что так. Значит есть в тебе какой-то потенциал, который может быть полезен другим. Это здорово.


   Тю,ну конечно лучше с таким чем вообще самой с ребенком
 Вот только когда с парнями водилась - про меня не сильно вспоминала
 А когда залетела,кавалеры видимо разбежались,скучно стало,начала звонить/писать как ей одной тяжко,на каком месяце,когда рожать и все такое .....




> А к психологу пойти, собой заняться - это что-то извращенное и неестественное?)


  Спеца по этой области днем с огнем не сыщешь
 Один хрен все сведется к дорогостоящему лечению и таблеткам,пока буду пытаться спасти свою пустую башку - матери на лекарство и обезболивающее не хватит,а еще неизвестно что ей еще предстоит в будущем,мож операции какие
 И вообще если человек хочет самоубиться,зачем ему к психологу идти?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Молвишь она нравится тебе. Но мне кажется, что ты с ней как раз таки ещё из жалости.
> И боишься, что уйдя от неё, больше никого не найдёшь.
> А сама она, без тебя, без твоей помощи, как думаешь, никак не проживёт?


   Ну да,нравится
 На большее (любовь) просто не способен,хотя какая любовь если понимаю что на 100 % использует,как памперс своему ребенку
  Не боюсь остаться один и никого не найти,просто уже никто не нужен
 Вот парадокс - волком вою от одиночества,при этом долго ни с кем не смогу
 Да и не намерен долго жить одиночкой,как только мать помрет - выпилюсь 
  Без помощи - проживет конечно,ей же пособие типа платят как одиночке,так что проживет,пусть и в нищите

----------


## Aare

> Борщик - это подленько
>   Сыпнула отравы и пошла гулять
>  А может буду несколько дней помирать,блевать кровью?Или откачают и останусь инвалидом?
>   Нет уж,лучше ножом пырни,и в глаза посмотри перед смертью,а я в твои загляну
>  И чтоб запах крови в воздухе почувствовала,и чтоб была со мной до последней конвульсии,до последнего удара сердца ...
>  Как вот здесь   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx39tzIzLN4


 Какой ты кровожадный. Ну хозяин-барин конечно. Но я все же рекомендую продукты химической промышленности. Тихая смерть во сне от остановки дыхания или отека мозга вместо пачканья пола кровью и боли. Кровь кстати плохо отстирываеься.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Тихая смерть во сне от остановки дыхания или отека мозга вместо пачканья пола кровью и боли.


   Звучит неплохо,но сомневаюсь что достану эти вещества
 Скорее всего придется зимой в глухом лесу упарываться водкой и колесами
 Прикиньте каково мне сейчас,ведь за окном погодка просто шепчет,снега навалило выше колена и морозец 7-10,до весны не найдут
 Но предпочел чтоб вообще никогда не нашли
  Наверное надо будет овражек найти,чтоб кости листьями/ветками присыпало




> Кровь кстати плохо отстирываеься.


  Ха-ха-ха
 Как смешно и тонко одновременно  ......

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вот это больше всего и печалит, что же люди тварят, сами за себя не уверены, в завтрашнем дне, а ещё детей заводят, обрекая их на незавидное детство.
> Никто не нужен! Да фиг там!! Никогда не поверю в такой бред. Знаешь почему? Да потому-что я тоже человек как и ты. Сам живу один и уже задолбался от этого. Но у меня другая ситуация.
> Ты так сказал "долго ни с кем не смогу", а откуда тебе это знать, если ты сам говоришь, что за всю жизнь в отношениях был только с одной?? А я бы даже сказал больше, ты в отношениях не был ни с одной. Разве это можно назвать отношениями?? Она решила родить от одноразового, а потом присесть на тебя!! 
> Это не парадокс, это называется, у тебя ещё не было нормальных отношений. А эти, я никак не могу назвать таковыми.


   Ну да,творят,но ведь у каждого своя голова на плечах не только для приема пищи
 Многие думают что мол сами выросли в нищете и ничего,и эти никуда не денутся
  В любом случае это их проблемы,тут бы свои разгрести ...

 Не веришь?Ну твое право ...
 Страдаю много лет от одиночества,но просираю немногочисленные шансы
 Друзей почти не было - и тех растерял,родственников по пальцам пересчитать - не общаюсь,сколько работ нормальных похерил на ровном месте ....
  Откуда знать?Еще не прошел месяц как она перевела меня из друзей в "любимого",а я уже перегружен общением и ее знакомыми/друзьями
  И это пока еще не живу с ней,за месяц всего 7 или 8 раз приехал
 От мысли что будем вместе жить - мурашки по коже ...
 Отношениями назвать нельзя,правде за тобой.У нее нет других вариантов пока,вот и присела,я же просто тяну время до самовыпила ...
  Мать может еще несколько лет умирать,за жизнь бороться,вот и пытаюсь занять себя чем-нибудь чтоб поскорее время прошло ...

----------


## Aare

> но сомневаюсь, что достану эти вещества.


 Так я помогу. У нас же уговор был - ты платишь, я помогаю. Любой каприз за ваши деньги. Так что подожди, не отписывай имущество))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Так я помогу. У нас же уговор был - ты платишь, я помогаю. Любой каприз за ваши деньги. Так что подожди, не отписывай имущество))


  Ок,но ты понимаешь что тебе придется годами ждать (пока мать не помрет)?
 И заранее брать не буду,кто его знает что  с ним станется через время?
 Вдруг оно испарится и потеряет свойства?

----------


## Aare

> Ок,но ты понимаешь что тебе придется годами ждать (пока мать не помрет)?
>  И заранее брать не буду,кто его знает что  с ним станется через время?
>  Вдруг оно испарится и потеряет свойства?


 Мне кажется, ты себе хорошую отмазку придумал)) 
Ну ладно, ты связь не теряй главное

----------


## pipetkin32

> Мне кажется, ты себе хорошую отмазку придумал)) 
> Ну ладно, ты связь не теряй главное


   Ага,классная отмазка - мучиться ежедневно в течении нескольких лет,осознавая что все будет лишь ухудшаться
 При том что погодка просто шепчет к СУ - морозец небольшой и снега навалило прилично  ....

 Всегда на связи,куда я денусь (если не забанят,конечно)
 Приедешь ко мне в Украину?

----------


## Aare

Ну а чего б нет. У меня подруга в Киеве живет. Ее заодно повидаю
Хотя как я химию через границу повезу. Ну ладно, на месте сообразим. Или нож таки, как ты и хотел

----------


## pipetkin32

Кстати,по теме,крестить будем в это воскресенье
 Судный день определен

*Aare*  без обид,есть небольшая вероятность что не выдержу давления и ожидания провала и завтра-послезавтра убегу в лес убиваться
 Прости,но социофобы-аутисты народ ненадежный
 Но на всяк случай будь на связи,не теряйся

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ну а чего б нет. У меня подруга в Киеве живет. Ее заодно повидаю
> Хотя как я химию через границу повезу. Ну ладно, на месте сообразим. Или нож таки, как ты и хотел


   Ага,а я надеюсь папу и бабушку повидать,с твоей помощью
 Так это,мужикам мстить будем?В смысле кобеля девочкой сделаем?

----------


## Aare

Да ну, брось ты. Не самоубивайся от такой ерунды. Ты сходишь в церкви постоишь и все. Мне кажется, что это наоборот интересный с культурологической точки зрения процесс. Представь, что ты антрополог и присутствуешь на каком-нибудь обряде в племени бушменов, который проводит шаман. И тебе выпала честь в нем поучаствовать

----------


## Aare

> Ага,а я надеюсь папу и бабушку повидать,с твоей помощью
>  Так это,мужикам мстить будем?В смысле кобеля девочкой сделаем?


 Честно, я ничего не имею против мужчин в целом. Так что извини, но если можно, то лучше без этого варварства

----------


## pipetkin32

> Честно, я ничего не имею против мужчин в целом. Так что извини, но если можно, то лучше без этого варварства


  Ладно,уговорила (мож хоть в пах коленкой разок?)
 А если от твоих ядов долго кончаться буду,или что-то пойдет не так,поможешь (ну там ножом по артерии)
 А вообще плохо без ненависти,нужен настрой на это дело,ты должна меня ненавидеть
 А я должен чувствовать что от тебя смертью веет

----------


## Aare

Я не хочу тебя ненавидеть. Я просто делаю эвтаназию. Тебе важно, чтобы тебя ненавидели перед этим? Если важно, ты скажи
Коленкой в пах... хм, странные у тебя фантазии. Любишь бдсм-фемдом?
И мои яды очень эффективны, так что не бойся. Просто спокойной ночи друг другу сказали бы, да я бы посидела рядом с тобой, пока ты спишь.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Я не хочу тебя ненавидеть. Я просто делаю эвтаназию. Тебе важно, чтобы тебя ненавидели перед этим? Если важно, ты скажи
> Коленкой в пах... хм, странные у тебя фантазии. Любишь бдсм-фемдом?
> И мои яды очень эффективны, так что не бойся. Просто спокойной ночи друг другу сказали бы, да я бы посидела рядом с тобой, пока ты спишь.


   Нет,бсдм не люблю и вообще слабо себе это представляю
 Лучше чтоб ненавидела,должен это ощущать каждой клеткой своего тела
  Все,на сегодня иссяк,спокойной ночи!!!
 Надеюсь у тебя скоро все наладится,мне кажется ты хочешь и будешь жить,в отличии от ничтожеств типа меня
 Сладких снов !

----------


## Aare

Спокойной ночи. Интересный ты собеседник. Спасибо за теплые слова. 
И да, ты не ничтожество, а дурак)

----------


## pipetkin32

Ну все,теперь я крестным стал
 Можете поздравить,господа суицидники
 Зазноба моя что-то в последние дни ко мне не очень,морозится,рычит,в разговоре не подхватывает как раньше
 Знаю что оба используем друг друга,хотя она в большей степени,даже знаю что делать когда она меня дропнет,но все равно грустно очень (((

----------


## Aare

поздравляю))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин, объясни мне, а чем она тебе нравится, что тебя тянет к ней?


   Она приняла меня таким как я есть,общалась зная все мое гнилое нутро,для меня это очень важно,столько раз обжигался что другие не нужны
  Уверен что не особо ей нравлюсь,но давала регулярно и сейчас дает изредка,это тоже импонирует
 Вижу что постельные утехи доставляют ей гораздо больше,чем привлекательность,значит ей внешность не главное
 Ну и то что использует меня,сейчас когда разродилась
  Но и раньше мы норм общались,не один год




> поздравляю))


 


> Уррраааа-уррраааа-уррраааа!!!


  Спасибо,вроде и не знаю вас,но очень приятно

----------


## pipetkin32

> Почитай, про ласки Жофрея, практику Карренца и т.п.     Полезные темки, кстати.


   Спасибо за совет,чисто из теории почитаю
 Но не в сексе дело,ей вроде и так неплохо,и это без куни и прочих наворотов
 Если дело дойдет до взаимного дропа,все эти пихания под одеялом особой роли не сыграют
 Она хочет оторваться в постели,больше года ее никто не трахал,заодно хочет залететь возможно
 Со своей стороны делаю что она хочет,сам не пойму зачем мне это и что там делаю
 Единственное что приходит на ум - тяну время до выпила,как и предполагал раньше

----------


## Aare

Ребят, чтобы вашу женщину удивлять в постели, она должна вас любить, любить секс и любить секс с вами) А иначе ваши техники карцера и ласки хаски ей ну не то, чтобы до ламочки, но ими положение не поправишь

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ребят, чтобы вашу женщину удивлять в постели, она должна вас любить, любить секс и любить секс с вами) А иначе ваши техники карцера и ласки хаски ей ну не то, чтобы до ламочки, но ими положение не поправишь


  И я о том же
 Но зачем она ноги раздвигает перед не любимыми?
 Вывод/выход один - буду дропать

----------


## pipetkin32

И вообще с трахом она просчиталась,думала что я за эти пару ночей буду всю жизнь ей благодарен и мчаться по первому зову
 Но столько лет тяжелого депресняка и затворничества дают о себе знать,лицемерю что мне нереально хорошо и как люблю,в ответ на ее лицемерие
  Вот такие отношения ........

----------


## Aare

> Но зачем она ноги раздвигает перед не любимыми?


 Многие за всю жизнь не находят любовь. но таки живут с кем-то. по разным причинам.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Что-то не сходится. Ведь у женщин изменяющих своим мужчинам, не обязательно имеются чувства называемые любовью, по отношению к половым партнёрам на стороне. Они с ними как раз таки лишь от того, что уровень сексуальной культуры у тех повыше. Они лучше удовлетворяют сексуальные потребности этих женщин.
> В общем, женщина может любить одного мужчину, пребывая с ним, а спать ещё и с другим. Но, в этом вина самого мужчины.


   На мой взгляд немногие заводят любовника исключительно для секса
 В большинстве случаев любовники оказывают материальную поддержку,или хотя бы водят по ресторанам или там на отдых,так что секс далеко не всегда на первом месте
 И опять таки,после любовника женщины возвращаются к мужьям

----------


## Игорёк

сразу видно разность мнений опытного и не опытного человека)
измены по причине нехватки внимания или (и) денег. женщина цену себе самооценку набивает таким образом, не более того.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Да мне это совсем и не нужно, капаться и разбираться во всех женщинах. Я буду властителем дум лишь одной.


  Вот это круто звучит,надеюсь у тебя все получится
 Желаю тебе никогда не познать что такое измена

----------


## pipetkin32

> сразу видно разность мнений опытного и не опытного человека)
> измены по причине нехватки внимания или (и) денег. женщина цену себе самооценку набивает таким образом, не более того.


   Еще бытовуха заедает
 Например жена наденет сексуальное белье,но до этого ты ее месяц видел в мятом халате,тапочках и ненакрашенной.
 Или как женщина воспримет романтический ужин,если она до этого его полдня готовила?

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

> Предложили мне стать крестным,и я сдуру согласился
> А сам же про это совершенно ничего не знаю,в церкви не был много-много лет
> Думал просто ребенка подержать и все,а оказывается там надо с батюшкой договариваться и все такое
>  Вобщем на этом фоне моя депрессия усилилась,появились головные бои
>  Надо бы отказаться,но чувствую будет настолько стыдно,что лучше уж повеситься


 Насколько я знаю от тебя там кроме как твоего присутствия особо ничего не требуется)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Насколько я знаю от тебя там кроме как твоего присутствия особо ничего не требуется)


  Да нифига подобного
Мне выпал счастливый случай оплатить сие мероприятие,затем час стоять в этой комнатенке с орущими младенцами (мы не одни крестили),читать "Символ веры" под присмотром батюшки,после купели принять малыша и битых полчаса успокаивать его
 Ну и финиш - несколько часов на крестинах,где я почти никого не знаю
 Согласитесь,для аутиста и социофоба после многолетнего затворничества это уже перебор
 Но в любом случае все уже позади,в прошлое воскресенье покрестили...

----------


## pipetkin32

Короче я в шоке,моя зазноба меня зафрендзонила
Сама вспомнила про меня после обоюдного игнора,назвала другом,пригласила в гости,я решил что у нас отношения,она тоже так говорила,переспали несколько раз,называла меня папой своего сына
 Сегодня днем пишет - "не приезжай пока,мы ж просто друзья"
 Логика отсутствует напрочь,думал она меня будет использовать по полной и был согласен на это,ничего еще не сделал,лишь приехал в гости несколько раз,теперь сама зафрендзонила
 Хотя меня этот вариант более чем устраивает,по натуре одиночка,тяжко с ней было бы ужиться,но ее родные - это вообще пипец

----------


## Aare

как всё сложно у тебя)

----------


## Игорёк

> Короче я в шоке,моя зазноба меня зафрендзонила
> Сама вспомнила про меня после обоюдного игнора,назвала другом,пригласила в гости,я решил что у нас отношения,она тоже так говорила,переспали несколько раз,называла меня папой своего сына
>  Сегодня днем пишет - "не приезжай пока,мы ж просто друзья"
>  Логика отсутствует напрочь,думал она меня будет использовать по полной и был согласен на это,ничего еще не сделал,лишь приехал в гости несколько раз,теперь сама зафрендзонила
>  Хотя меня этот вариант более чем устраивает,по натуре одиночка,тяжко с ней было бы ужиться,но ее родные - это вообще пипец


 Сам выбираешь свою судьбу. Может ты мазохист и тебе это все по приколу в глубине души ?

----------


## qwe

> Короче я в шоке,моя зазноба меня зафрендзонила


 Резкие повороты часто означают, что на горизонте появился некто еще.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Сам выбираешь свою судьбу. Может ты мазохист и тебе это все по приколу в глубине души ?


   Мой выбор невелик - или с ней имитировать отношения,или опять многолетнее одиночество.Но в обоих случаях все закончится самовыпилом




> Резкие повороты часто означают, что на горизонте появился некто еще.


   Не думаю
 Да кому она нужна - 32 года с ребенком,неблагополучная семья и условия проживания
 Но если предположить теоретически то это не станет неожиданностью и трагедией,она ведь в прошлом году родила от одноразового,и начала писать как будто ничего не случилось




> как всё сложно у тебя)


  Разве у меня?
 Это она воду мутит

----------


## Игорёк

> Мой выбор невелик - или с ней имитировать отношения,или опять многолетнее одиночество.Но в обоих случаях все закончится самовыпилом
> 
> 
>   Не думаю
>  Да кому она нужна - 32 года с ребенком,неблагополучная семья и условия проживания
>  Но если предположить теоретически то это не станет неожиданностью и трагедией,она ведь в прошлом году родила от одноразового,и начала писать как будто ничего не случилось
> 
> 
>  Разве у меня?
>  Это она воду мутит


  Ты почему-то уверен в своем многолетнем одиночестве. Ну раз она тебе дала, значит и другая дать сможет. Это же логика прямая. Надо просто искать и знакомиться, себя в порядок приводить, а тебе просто лень. Так и говори тогда, а не сопли размазывай какой ты плохой.
Просто для секса, если она хоть немного симпатична - много кому нужна будет. Ребенок конечно огромная проблема, но стая токсикозников слишком велика, многие не побрезгуют этим фактором.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ты почему-то уверен в своем многолетнем одиночестве. Ну раз она тебе дала, значит и другая дать сможет. Это же логика прямая. Надо просто искать и знакомиться, себя в порядок приводить, а тебе просто лень. Так и говори тогда, а не сопли размазывай какой ты плохой.
> Просто для секса, если она хоть немного симпатична - много кому нужна будет. Ребенок конечно огромная проблема, но стая токсикозников слишком велика, многие не побрезгуют этим фактором.


  Да,я всю жизнь одинок,то что мы сошлись с ней мало что значит,немало людей в браке и с кучей детей,но все равно чувствуют себя одинокими
 Другая мне тупо не нужна,и дело не в лени
 Пусть даже моя зазноба меня дропнет и еще раз родит от другого - останусь другом,и другой искать не буду
 Насчет ее секса с другими - надо чтоб и она секса хотела с токсикозниками,не думаю что на это пойдет,да и я всегда есть под рукой
 Но даже если все-таки изменит,это трагедией не станет,при любом развитии событий впереди лишь СУ

----------


## Игорёк

Короче ты мазохист, я понял )

----------


## pipetkin32

> Короче ты мазохист, я понял )


   Нет,просто социофоб и аутист
 А насчет зазнобы - да пошла она к черту,буду потихоньку дропать,8 марта по смс поздравлю (кстати,а друзей противоположного пола с Валентином поздравлять принято?),потом у нее через несколько недель ДР - тоже попытаюсь звонком или смс отделаться,в гости к ней практически перестану приходить,звонить/писать первый не буду никогда,так через несколько недель/месяцев она и отвалится

----------


## Игорёк

> Нет,просто социофоб и аутист


 Одно другому не мешает)  
При чем тут аутизм ? Говоришь с ней прикольно и весело, при этом она тебе не дает, но другую ты искать не хочешь. Т.е. ты не хочешь чтоб тебе было прикольно и весело. Тогда это просто идиотизм вероятно )

----------


## June

Я не очень понимаю социофобов. Во мне этого нет. Я не боюсь походов в магазины и скоплений людей. Могу ошибаться на счёт причин социофобии. Возможно, некоторым людям просто не хватает каких-то базовых навыков, отработанных в раннем детстве защитных приёмов, отсутствие которых за гранью понимания так называемых здоровых людей? Как думаешь, *pipetkin32*, твоё состояние связано с незнанием, как действовать в сложных ситуациях? Или нет?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Одно другому не мешает)  
> При чем тут аутизм ? Говоришь с ней прикольно и весело, при этом она тебе не дает, но другую ты искать не хочешь. Т.е. ты не хочешь чтоб тебе было прикольно и весело. Тогда это просто идиотизм вероятно )


   Конечно прикольней с ней,чем сидеть в конуре и обдумывать будущий самовыпил
  Но когда почувствовал что она голову морочит - прекратил визиты
  Когда с ней помирились,для себя решил - это в последний раз,максимум - останемся друзьями,так оно и вышло
 А насчет давания - да ты помешался на этой почве,тяжко тебе будет после 40,когда эрекция уже не та,а подростковая каша по прежнему в голове

----------


## pipetkin32

> Я не очень понимаю социофобов. Во мне этого нет. Я не боюсь походов в магазины и скоплений людей. Могу ошибаться на счёт причин социофобии. Возможно, некоторым людям просто не хватает каких-то базовых навыков, отработанных в раннем детстве защитных приёмов, отсутствие которых за гранью понимания так называемых здоровых людей? Как думаешь, *pipetkin32*, твоё состояние связано с незнанием, как действовать в сложных ситуациях? Или нет?


   Здоровый больного никогда не поймет,это как молодые не понимают стариков,думая что они вечно будут такими.Какие там навыки,просто идешь по улице,а навстречу очередная ржущая компашка социобыдла,не хочется лишний раз видеть эти чугунные рыла,и слышать тоже
  Какие еще сложные ситуации?Не думаю что большинство т.н. нормальных людей самы готовы к подобным ситуациям и способны их разрулить

----------


## June

> просто идешь по улице,а навстречу очередная ржущая компашка социобыдла,не хочется лишний раз видеть эти чугунные рыла,и слышать тоже


 Почему твоё внимание фокусируется на этой компании? Что в них больше всего раздражает? Они опасны, и непонятно, что делать, если нападут?

----------


## June

Когда я в раннем детсадовском возрасте столкнулся с первой агрессией, исходящей от сверстников-детсадовцев, когда у меня стали возникать первые конфликты с ними, я спросил у родителей, как мне в таких конфликтных ситуациях поступать. И кто-то из родителей, скорее всего мама, посоветовала мне просто не разговаривать с проявляющими ко мне агрессию сверстниками. Я думаю, этот совет был одним из самых разрушительных советов в моём детстве. Я, действуя в полном соответствии с маминым советом, в подростковом возрасте остался совсем один, сначала на даче, где народ был поагрессивнее, а потом и по основному месту жительства. Плюс к этому не развил ни физических, ни разговорных навыков решения конфликтов.

Мне показалось, у тебя в детстве могло бы быть что-то подобное. Не один в один с моим, но столь же разрушительно повлиявшее на твоё будущее. Ты в чём-то более нарушен, потому что меня, например, сейчас не пугают “ржущие компашки социобыдла”. В чём-то ты нарушен менее, потому что у тебя хотя бы какие-то отношения возникли.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Почему твоё внимание фокусируется на этой компании? Что в них больше всего раздражает? Они опасны, и непонятно, что делать, если нападут?


  С чего бы им нападать?Ну и кроме того я дядя не самой беззащитной внешности и габаритов,может и прилететь,т к я лишних контактов избегаю,но если зацепят то становлюсь агрессивным, за словом в карман не полезу,могу и первым напасть
  Раздражают все вообще,даже когда вижу человека издалека,еще не знаю кто это,а уже хочется пойти в другую сторону
  А в основном бесят компашки молодняка которые слоняются и посасывают пивко,ржут в спину любому встречному,и тетки которые начнут косточки перемывать,из разряда "а кто это пошел?".Еще знакомых избегаю,чтобы лишний раз не здороваться,и опять же кости перемывать

----------


## June

> С чего бы им нападать?Ну и кроме того я дядя не самой беззащитной внешности и габаритов,может и прилететь


 Слушай, я бы точно так же ответил на подобный вопрос, один в один! 




> ржут в спину любому встречному


 Они над тобой ржут, или вообще? Как думаешь, какого они мнения о тебе?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Они над тобой ржут, или вообще? Как думаешь, какого они мнения о тебе?


  Подобные компашки зачастую ржут без всякой причины,может укуренные
 В таких стаях часто нет логики вообще,сегодня они ржут например надо мной всей компашкой,а завтра ополчатся на того кто вместе с ними ржал,сделают изгоем
 Вообще на причины их поведения мне пофиг,просто не хочу их видеть,вот и все

----------


## June

*pipetkin32*, а причины твоего суицидального настроя скорее в них, или скорее в тебе?

----------


## pipetkin32

> *pipetkin32*, а причины твоего суицидального настроя скорее в них, или скорее в тебе?


  Во мне конечно,все очень близко принимаю
 Любое общение с людьми в тягость,даже с немногочисленными близкими и знакомыми

----------


## June

> Во мне конечно,все очень близко принимаю
>  Любое общение с людьми в тягость,даже с немногочисленными близкими и знакомыми


 Почему общение в тягость? Тебе кажется, что они враждебно к тебе относятся? Или сам не знаешь, почему? Или другая причина?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Почему общение в тягость? Тебе кажется, что они враждебно к тебе относятся? Или сам не знаешь, почему? Или другая причина?


  Ну в тягость,некомфортно чувствую если рядом люди
 В гости хожу очень редко,после как выжатый лимон

----------


## June

> Ну в тягость,некомфортно чувствую если рядом люди
>  В гости хожу очень редко,после как выжатый лимон


 Вот не первый раз подобное от социофобов слышу. А почему, какие мысли этот дискомфорт запускают – загадка. Разобраться не пробовал? Или уже не видишь смысла что-то менять?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вот не первый раз подобное от социофобов слышу. А почему, какие мысли этот дискомфорт запускают – загадка. Разобраться не пробовал? Или уже не видишь смысла что-то менять?


   Думаю разобраться нереально,просто комфортнее коротать дни в одиночестве,и так до самого суицида

----------


## qwe

> Думаю разобраться нереально


 реально. Вот только аристократическая лень))

----------


## Игорёк

> Конечно прикольней с ней,чем сидеть в конуре и обдумывать будущий самовыпил
>   Но когда почувствовал что она голову морочит - прекратил визиты
>   Когда с ней помирились,для себя решил - это в последний раз,максимум - останемся друзьями,так оно и вышло
>  А насчет давания - да ты помешался на этой почве,тяжко тебе будет после 40,когда эрекция уже не та,а подростковая каша по прежнему в голове


  Ты не понял. Я спрашиваю про логику. Ты говоришь "весело и прикольно", и это лучше чем "в конуре". Но при этом ты отказываешься совершать попытки которые привели бы тебя к этому относительно веселому и прикольному состоянию. Почему игра не стоит свеч в твоем случае ? 
Я не помешан. Это нормальное здоровое мужское желание, которое я стремлюсь реализовать и получаю результаты, при этом еще и другим вроде как принося радость. Тяжко после 40ка будет тем кто вообще ничего не хочет. Дело тут не в эрекции, а в том что мне нравится женская компания, и женское тело в том числе. Если ты даже письку у своей подруги не видел ни разу за все время, и если тебе это не особо интересно, то можно тебе только посочувствовать.

----------


## June

«- Сколько психологов нужно, чтобы поменять лампочку?
- Достаточно одного психолога, если лампочка действительно готова меняться»

----------


## qwe

> «- Сколько психологов нужно, чтобы поменять лампочку?
> - Достаточно одного психолога, если лампочка действительно готова меняться»


 Без всякого сомнения, что и иллюстрирует ваш случай: нет запроса - нет надежды)
Невозможно помочь насильно. 

Потому что психотерапевт - это "человек с фонарем", а идти надо своими ногами...

----------


## June

Пипеткин, я не знаю, будешь ли ты читать то, что я напишу, но я напишу.

У тебя, в отличие от вышеупомянутой лампочки, есть желания. И одно из твоих желаний – не получать болезненные эмоции, возникающие при твоём взаимодействии с окружающими. Один из путей осуществления этого желания – ограничить контакты с окружающими. Ты по нему идёшь. Но есть и другой путь.

Когда ты видишь, например, толпу молодой гопоты, ты реагируешь не непосредственно на неё. Ты реагируешь на свою оценку толпы молодой гопоты. Т.е.:

(А) Молодая гопота -> (B) твоя оценка молодой гопоты -> (C) белезненные эмоции.

И так со всеми внешними раздражителями – с родственниками, знакомыми, незнакомыми, с животными, с предметами и т.д.

От B (твоей личной оценки) зависит, какими будут твои эмоции: приятными, нейтральными или болезненными. Оценку (B) ты можешь менять, если научишься её отслеживать и критически оценивать. Уверен, что если ты научишься её менять, твоя жизнь станет намного комфортнее, чем сейчас.

Если ты не хочешь отказываться от самовыпила, у тебя всё равно есть выбор: прожить оставшиеся дни с большим комфортом, или прожить их с меньшим комфортом. Путь отслеживания более комфортный, путь избегания менее комфортный. Такое моё мнение. И не только моё, кстати.

----------


## NEET

June, почему ты еще не справился с депрессией?

----------


## qwe

> (А) Молодая гопота -> (B) твоя оценка молодой гопоты -> (C) белезненные эмоции.


 (А) Qwe -> (B) твоя оценка Qwe -> (C) болезненные эмоции. 

Умереть-не-встать  :Smile:

----------


## June

> June, почему ты еще не справился с депрессией?


 Хороший вопрос, но в этой теме я на него отвечать не буду. Это тема Пипеткина. Надеюсь на понимание.

----------


## NEET

> (А) Qwe -> (B) твоя оценка Qwe -> (C) болезненные эмоции. 
> 
> Умереть-не-встать


 Да, универсальный метод. Вместо (А) можно подставлять что угодно: хоть даже самого себя, хоть даже свою жизнь, счастье, здоровье, комфорт и т.п.




> Хороший вопрос, но в этой теме я на него отвечать не буду. Это тема Пипеткина. Надеюсь на понимание.


 Дело твое. Просто интересно было, чего тебе не хватает.

----------


## pipetkin32

> реально. Вот только аристократическая лень))


   Не так выразился,разобраться может и реально,но ничего сделать не возможно
 Причины в том что я не вижу смысла в жизни,ничего не хочется делать,сложная ситуация в стране,болезни матери,невысокие доходы,отсутствие общения,полный крах на личном фронте,осознание что сейчас лишь в расцвете сил по возрасту,а дальше будет только хуже
 Весь этот груз давит,постоянно думаешь об этом и уходишь в себя,тут уж не до общения,вот такой замкнутый круг
  Плюс ко всему добавляются комплексы в общении и по поводу внешности

----------


## pipetkin32

> Когда ты видишь, например, толпу молодой гопоты, ты реагируешь не непосредственно на неё. Ты реагируешь на свою оценку толпы молодой гопоты. Т.е.:
> 
> (А) Молодая гопота -> (B) твоя оценка молодой гопоты -> (C) белезненные эмоции.
> 
> И так со всеми внешними раздражителями – с родственниками, знакомыми, незнакомыми, с животными, с предметами и т.д.
> 
> От B (твоей личной оценки) зависит, какими будут твои эмоции: приятными, нейтральными или болезненными. Оценку (B) ты можешь менять, если научишься её отслеживать и критически оценивать. Уверен, что если ты научишься её менять, твоя жизнь станет намного комфортнее, чем сейчас.


   Писал же что пытаюсь избегать лишний раз выходить на улицу,в магазин выхожу по пути с работы или ночью по возможности,а компашку гопоты пытаюсь обходить по возможности,чтобы не пришлось их оценивать
 Но по минимуму я меняю свою оценку,если на застолье просто испытываю дискомфорт и желание уйти,то с гопотой все иначе,если они не переходят границу,то отношусь негативно нейтрально

----------


## qwe

> Не так выразился,разобраться может и реально


 Что вы понимаете под "разобраться" в таком случае?




> ,но ничего сделать не возможно


 как это? Выйти из депрессии.




> Причины в том что я не вижу смысла в жизни,ничего не хочется делать,сложная ситуация в стране,болезни матери,невысокие доходы,отсутствие общения,полный крах на личном фронте,осознание что сейчас лишь в расцвете сил по возрасту,а дальше будет только хуже
>  Весь этот груз давит,постоянно думаешь об этом и уходишь в себя,тут уж не до общения,вот такой замкнутый круг
>   Плюс ко всему добавляются комплексы в общении и по поводу внешности


 Все это и есть депрессивное реагирование.
Я под словом "разобраться" подразумеваю *понимание+изменение внутреннего состояния*. Качественная психотерапия меняет самочувствие. это означает, что все, что вы перечислили, вы будете воспринимать иначе. Вы многие проблемы сможете увидеть свежим взглядом с совершенно других позиций, и будете на самом деле, реально испытывать желание что-то конструктивное с ними делать. Захочется жить, интерес появится, удовлетворенность. само состояние депрессии влияет на ваше мышление и отношение ко всему. это очень просто)

_Вы сейчас не можете себе на чувственном уровне представить, каким вы будете без депрессии. поэтому вам кажется, что это невозможно. Человек так устроен, что трудно верит в то, чего не может почувствовать. это же классика)_

----------


## June

> Но по минимуму я меняю свою оценку,если на застолье просто испытываю дискомфорт и желание уйти


 Почему испытываешь желание уйти? Ты умеешь отслеживать мысли, предшествующие этому желанию?

Я, например, раньше страшно боялся раздеваться на людях. Думал, что засмеют из-за худобы. Сейчас понимаю, что всем похер и 99% вообще на меня не посмотрит. А из тех, кто посмотрит, 99% не подумают ничего плохого.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ну изменит он взгляд на мир,ну проживет еще 30 лет наживая болячки и страдая от разрушения организма и что?Душу что ли прокачает?)))Советы похожи на то, как плыть в бесконечном океане и пытаться найти сушу))И мы не живем,а выживаем-поддерживаем распад своей белковой сущности.Вот и все кино.И да...Кто определил где нормальность а где нет?Больные на голову люди считают себя нормальными и живут в своем мире,для них здоровые как раз и выглядят странно.Все относительно.

----------


## June

> Ну изменит он взгляд на мир,ну проживет еще 30 лет наживая болячки и страдая от разрушения организма и что?Душу что ли прокачает?)))


 Я, кстати, не советовал, жить или не жить. Пипеткин взрослый мальчик, сам решит.

Но ты сними сначала очки, искажающие реальность, посмотри на мир без этих идиотских очков, а потом решай.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Я, кстати, не советовал, жить или не жить. Пипеткин взрослый мальчик, сам решит.
> 
> Но ты сними сначала очки, искажающие реальность, посмотри на мир без этих идиотских очков, а потом решай.


 Вообще то я не тебе писал)))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Я, кстати, не советовал, жить или не жить. Пипеткин взрослый мальчик, сам решит.
> 
> Но ты сними сначала очки, искажающие реальность, посмотри на мир без этих идиотских очков, а потом решай.


 Это мне про очки то вопрос?Ну как попрошу расшифровать что я исказил?

----------


## qwe

> Ну изменит он взгляд на мир,ну проживет еще 30 лет наживая болячки и страдая от разрушения организма и что?


 При здоровом образе жизни, при устранении неврозов, навыках борьбы со стрессом, организм не особо то разрушается до старости. Или о чем вы?
Тот же цигун (и это минимум) - и вы себя в 50 будете чувствовать на 30. 
Знать надо методы  :Smile: 




> Душу что ли прокачает?)))


 Да. именно.




> И мы не живем,а выживаем-поддерживаем распад своей белковой сущности.


 Вспомните себя в детстве, когда вы чему-то радовались? Вам тогда подобные мысли приходили в голову?
психически здоровый человек получает удовольствие от обычной повседневной жизни. От процессов, в которых участвует.

О чем вы вообще?)




> Кто определил где нормальность а где нет?


 в демагогию понесло. 
Эмоциональная устойчивость, ясное мышление, эффективность, владение вниманием, удовлетворенность, стабильный уровень интереса, гибкость, адекватность ситуациям итд

----------


## 4ybaka

Я атеист меня душа не интересует))Что бы дожить до старости с минимум болячек нужно дышать идеальным воздухом,что уже на планете нереально.Нужно кушать пишу без хим добавок и консервантов,что уже тоже невозможно)Ну а что бы не нервничать нужно не работать наверно да?))))В детстве у человека доминируют гормоны над разумом и он только впитывает информацию о окружающей действительности и не может сделать вывод.А последний пост я же сказал все относительно для каждого определенного человека.....И я о том ,что такое жизнь без очков розовых.

----------


## qwe

> Я атеист меня душа не интересует))


 душа для атеиста - это его переживания, эмоции, вкусы итп




> Что бы дожить до старости с минимум болячек нужно дышать идеальным воздухом,что уже на планете нереально.Нужно кушать пишу без хим добавок и консервантов,что уже тоже невозможно)


 Морочите себе голову и ищете поводы ничего не менять)




> Ну а что бы не нервничать нужно не работать наверно да?))))


 Развивать свой разум, понимание жизни, отношения с людьми. Ум развивать  :Wink: 
_Проблемы - не от большого ума - вот здесь не стоит смотреть сквозь розовые очки._




> В детстве у человека доминируют гормоны над разумом и он только впитывает информацию о окружающей действительности и не может сделать вывод.


 Вы никогда не видели взрослых счастливых людей?)
Они дышат не тем же воздухом, не в той же экологии живут?

я привела ребенка в пример, чтобы вы вспомнили состояние. Гормональный фон меняется, когда организм справляется со стрессами. Человек - не константа, а одна сплошная перемена.

----------


## 4ybaka

Просто вы не хотите признавать реальность.Логическое мышление женского пола оно такое))Ну вот если я решил уходить ,то зачем вам за меня решать что и как мне делать?Самоудовлетворение для себя  или зарабатывание денег на покушать?))

----------


## qwe

> Просто вы не хотите признавать реальность.Логическое мышление женского пола оно такое))Ну вот если я решил уходить ,то зачем вам за меня решать что и как мне делать?Самоудовлетворение для себя  или зарабатывание денег на покушать?))


 Какую реальность?
У меня была депрессия в свое время. жесткая. очень. На фоне тяжелых обстоятельств. Я из нее вышла благополучно, сама, без лекарств и психологов)

Я не диктую вам что делать, а концептуально объясняю, поскольку вы утверждаете, что невозможно улучшить жизнь. Я отвечаю, что возможно. У меня получилось, я в курсе. И у многих других людей тоже получилось. А вы просто себя накручиваете и не хотите. Это ваше дело.

----------


## June

> Это мне про очки то вопрос?Ну как попрошу расшифровать что я исказил?


 То ли я тупо объясняю, то ли не знаю что. Это не вопрос, а совет. И не тебе, а Пипеткину. Совет избавиться от искажения реальности.

Попытаюсь сказать другими словами: психотерапевт не учит правильно жить, он учит адекватно воспринимать реальность. Если, например, параноик слышит смех, он уверен, что смеются над ним. Хотя это, скорее всего, не так. Это искажённое восприятие реальности. Пусть человек сначала поймёт, что это не так, что смеются не над ним, а потом пускай решает, хочет он дальше жить в этом мире, или не хочет.

----------


## 4ybaka

Я то голову не морочу а пишу о реальности какая он есть.Когда человек сутками на работе ему некогда развивать разум)))Ум развивается до определенного возраста,потом идет деградация и старческое слабоумие.Ну про гормонымне не надо,я в этом прекрасно понимаю.Тестостерон с годами уменьшается -его контролируют гены.Ладно это можно бесконечно обсуждать.Просто кто к этому уходу подходит с пониманием это его дело.И я не люблю молодых и взрослых нытиков,которые ищут смысл какой то и способы ухода.Они наверно как раз и заблудились сами в себе.И у меня нет депрессии ,просто я разумный человек. :Wink:

----------


## 4ybaka

> То ли я тупо объясняю, то ли не знаю что. Это не вопрос, а совет. И не тебе, а Пипеткину. Совет избавиться от искажения реальности.
> 
> Попытаюсь сказать другими словами: психотерапевт не учит правильно жить, он учит адекватно воспринимать реальность. Если, например, параноик слышит смех, он уверен, что смеются над ним. Хотя это, скорее всего, не так. Это искажённое восприятие реальности. Пусть человек сначала поймёт, что это не так, что смеются не над ним, а потом пускай решает, хочет он дальше жить в этом мире, или не хочет.


 Понял тебя :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Когда человек сутками на работе ему некогда развивать разум)))


 Вы сутками на работе? Что за работа? Какой график?
В вашем телефоне можно читать книги? На работе и по дороге на нее можно слушать лекции в плеере?
В интернете, время, которое вы тратите на написание текстов о том, что ничего нельзя изменить, можно потратить на прочтение чего-то полезного? 
А может в вашей жизни есть лишние занятия, которые можно убрать и освободить время на себя?




> Тестостерон с годами уменьшается -его контролируют гены.


 Без специальных методов, в которых вы не разбираетесь)




> Ум развивается до определенного возраста,потом идет деградация и старческое слабоумие.


 Статистика: академики и после 80-ти неплохо себя чувствуют в этом смысле, потому что пользуются мозгом. связи между нейронами образуются и поддерживаются только, если предпринимать усилия и до тех пор, пока человек предпринимает усилия. Как и с мышцами - убрали постоянную нагрузку - мышцы атрофируются.




> И у меня нет депрессии ,просто я разумный человек.


 А что же вы тут делаете, разумный человек?
разумность - она не равномерно распределена обычно)) бывают пустоты и туманные области.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Почему испытываешь желание уйти? Ты умеешь отслеживать мысли, предшествующие этому желанию?
> 
> Я, например, раньше страшно боялся раздеваться на людях. Думал, что засмеют из-за худобы. Сейчас понимаю, что всем похер и 99% вообще на меня не посмотрит. А из тех, кто посмотрит, 99% не подумают ничего плохого.


   У меня комплексы во внешности,в ведении диалога,не нравятся когда рядом люди,даже если давно из знаю
 А откуда такая уверенность что 99 % похер?Мож они видели что ты дрыщ?И вообще,как можно быть уверенным что думают другие?По выражению их лиц?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Все это и есть депрессивное реагирование.
> Я под словом "разобраться" подразумеваю *понимание+изменение внутреннего состояния*. Качественная психотерапия меняет самочувствие. это означает, что все, что вы перечислили, вы будете воспринимать иначе. Вы многие проблемы сможете увидеть свежим взглядом с совершенно других позиций, и будете на самом деле, реально испытывать желание что-то конструктивное с ними делать. Захочется жить, интерес появится, удовлетворенность. само состояние депрессии влияет на ваше мышление и отношение ко всему. это очень просто)


  После слов что все очень просто уверен на 146 % что это выкачка денег,раньше был на 100 %,а у меня все на лечение матери идет

----------


## qwe

> После слов что все очень просто уверен на 146 % что это выкачка денег,раньше был на 100 %,а у меня все на лечение матери идет


 Я же вам предлагала бесплатно час в неделю))

Что еще вас смущает?  :Wink:

----------


## Aare

Пипеткин, в самом деле, а тебе то что за дело до того, что о тебе другие думают? Это их дело, у нас как бы Свобода мысли. Но тебе то чем от этого плохо

----------


## 4ybaka

вы меня пытаетесь вылечить?)))бывшему тренеру и спортсмену про тестостерон рассказываете и гормоны)

----------


## 4ybaka

А да)я не Раб что бы РАБотать))поэтому у меня много времени на прокачку мозга)))

----------


## qwe

> вы меня пытаетесь вылечить?)))бывшему тренеру и спортсмену про тестостерон рассказываете и гормоны)


 В скайп заходите - объясню. В ЛС пишите.

----------


## 4ybaka

Пусть публика сморит тут)хотя скажу как Блок- ночь улица фонарь аптека...ну вы сами знаете )))

----------


## qwe

> Пусть публика сморит тут)хотя скажу как Блок- ночь улица фонарь аптека...ну вы сами знаете )))


 Нет. писать долго, мне проще рассказать.

Ничего не знаю про фонарь)

ПС: какой из вас тренер, с такой позицией...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Я же вам предлагала бесплатно час в неделю))
> 
> Что еще вас смущает?


   Как социофоба и аутиста смущает как минимум деанонизация,еще просто недоверие к психиатрам вообще и тебе в частности

----------


## pipetkin32

> Пипеткин, в самом деле, а тебе то что за дело до того, что о тебе другие думают? Это их дело, у нас как бы Свобода мысли. Но тебе то чем от этого плохо


   Дело есть,это как навязчивая мысль что только плохое думают,из головы не выкинешь,годы затворничества не прошли бесследно

----------


## qwe

> Как социофоба и аутиста смущает как минимум деанонизация,еще просто недоверие к психиатрам вообще и тебе в частности


 Видимо вам еще есть что терять  :Smile: 

Хотя, я не очень страшная. Кто со мной разговаривал - подтвердят. Даже Джун))

----------


## 4ybaka

Я все знаю)мне рассказывать нечего)я просто помогаю людям как и вы)))только бесплатно)))))

----------


## pipetkin32

Ладно ребята,на сегодня сливаюсь
С вами дискутировать - как об стенку горохом,чужих доводов не слышите,только по себе меряете и считаете истиной от первого лица

----------


## qwe

> Я все знаю)мне рассказывать нечего)я просто помогаю людям как и вы)))только бесплатно)))))


 Судя по вашим высказываниям, вы, мягко говоря, ничего не понимаете...
Чем же помогаете? Увериться в бессмысленности бытия?

----------


## qwe

> Ладно ребята,на сегодня сливаюсь


 Всего доброго  :Smile:

----------


## 4ybaka

кому надо тот поймет))не переживайте))

----------


## June

> И вообще,как можно быть уверенным что думают другие?По выражению их лиц?


 Можно, например, спросить)




> А откуда такая уверенность что 99 % похер?Мож они видели что ты дрыщ?


 Во первых, я сейчас не совсем уж и дрыщ, во мне 85кг при 186 росте. Это в пределах нормы. Во вторых, на пляжах и дайвботах часто бываю, выдел таких Кащеев, что я по сравнению с ними Илья Муромец. И всем, как ни странно, всегда было похер на Кащеев. Агрессии по отношению к ним ни разу не видел.

Опять же, почитал типичные неадекватные мысли для людей с расстройством, которое сам у себя диагностировал, стал эти мысли у себя отслеживать, сначала просто маркировать, а потом маркировать и отбрасывать, и стало немного легче жить. Чего и тебе желаю.

У меня осталось много других проблем, не так легко устраняемых, поэтому и настроение могильное. Хз, может у тебя их нет и тебе будет проще. В любом случае, решать, жить или не жить, тебе. Я лишь за то, чтобы решение было принято при абсолютно чётком понимании реальности, не под воздействием розовых или серых очков.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Чубака
> А ты как пришёл к заключению абсурдности человеческого бытия и прочие веры в богов, сам или всёже начитался литературы аля А.Камю, С.Кьеркегор с ихними Мифами о Сизифах и Страхах и трепетах?))


 Ты сам ответил на свой вопрос)))

----------


## 4ybaka

Технически самоубийстфо это самооборона,потому что ты убил человека который пытался убить тебя)))))))Ну а если серьезно,то просто тошнит уже от этого абсурда и как они терпилой быть не хочу)))нормал аргумент?)))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Во первых, я сейчас не совсем уж и дрыщ, во мне 85кг при 186 росте. Это в пределах нормы. Во вторых, на пляжах и дайвботах часто бываю, выдел таких Кащеев, что я по сравнению с ними Илья Муромец. И всем, как ни странно, всегда было похер на Кащеев. Агрессии по отношению к ним ни разу не видел.


  Сам сперва написал что худой,а теперь пишешь что  сейчас уже нет
 Я вот тоже меньше 10 кг весил 33 года назад
 И то что агрессии нет не значит что думают и относятся нормально
 У меня вот комплексы по поводу что обо мне думают,не могу об этом не думать
Недавно вот норм одетого ДЦПшника в ресторан не пустили,у меня не хватило б духу прийти в этот ресторан

----------


## 4ybaka

[QUOTE=Revsh;160019]


> Технически самоубийстфо это самооборона,потому что ты убил человека который пытался убить тебя)))))))
> А ну всё тогда, можно спокойно делать харакири, ответственность нести не придётся, а то это была единственная причина, которая меня беспокоила, спасибо что успокоил))
> 
> А ты на что надеешься, что после самовыпила будет полный мрак и несуществование тебя во всяких там метафизических сущностях?
> А вдруг всёже перегруппировка какая, да ещё и в какую-нибудь среду похлеще нынешней, к примеру, если ты натворил много грешков тебя червём навозным перезагрузят?)))


 А вдруг а вдруг)))вот от этих воображений  которое прививают жалкие людишки и тошнит))Даже если мы в матрице созданной кем то ,то мы темболее терпилы подопытные ))Понимаешь на любой аргумент можно найти контраргумент.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш ты боишься не столько смерти, а неизвестности после нее прально?)))

----------


## 4ybaka

Шопен мне очень симпотен ты прав)))А надеешься ты встретить свою любофь?))Как говорится скажем матрице Лучше умереть стоя чем жить на коленях))))Но мое мнение ты знаешь,мы всего лишь материя и ничего там нет,так как сознание наше умрет вместе с нами)

----------


## qwe

> Но мое мнение ты знаешь,мы всего лишь материя и ничего там нет,так как сознание наше умрет вместе с нами)


 А сколько весит сознание? раз оно из материи. И, из какой оно материи, если можно?))

----------


## 4ybaka

> А сколько весит сознание? раз оно из материи. И, из какой оно материи, если можно?))


 Опа какие люди)))А материя состоит из энергии)))Сказать сколько весит энергия?а сколько весит весит информация на носителе?возьмем терабайт допустим,это для нас объем, правильно?А это всего лишь энергия))Свет например тоже энергия-фотон с нулевой массой)

----------


## qwe

> Опа какие люди)))А материя состоит из энергии)))Сказать сколько весит энергия?а сколько весит весит информация на носителе?возьмем терабайт допустим,это для нас объем, правильно?А это всего лишь энергия))Свет например тоже энергия-фотон с нулевой массой)


 Вся материя из энергии, или та, из которой сознание?))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Вся материя из энергии, или та, из которой сознание?))


 Вся вся и наоборот)))))А про сознание скажу так,наш мозг как лампочка перегорает,и все нет больше энергии.Все сказанное ИМХО)))Если вы верующая это ваше дело и вправе верить в душу и тд.Каждому свое.А так вся вселенная это бесконечная энергия,вот и построили адронный коллайдер,ищут происхождение энергии...кварки ,бозоны,нейтрино и так далее,до бесконечности.Только энергия не имеет конца на мой взгляд,так как она ровна нулю)))тоесть нечего  как и после смерти))))))парадокс парадоксов правда?))

----------


## qwe

> Технически самоубийстфо это самооборона,потому что ты убил человека который пытался убить тебя)))))))Ну а если серьезно,то просто тошнит уже от этого абсурда и как они терпилой быть не хочу)))нормал аргумент?)))


 Одноклассники обижали Семена Петрова и он не захотел быть терпилой - убил себя.
Сына Марии Ивановой тоже обижали в школе, но она нашла выход из положения - убила его.
Когда голова болит - гильотина решит вашу проблему раз и навсегда.

Самоубийство было бы самообороной, если бы Семен Петров сам себя породил...
Но Семен Петров такой человек, что, когда до обидчика дотянуться не может, срывается на том, на ком удобнее, на том, кто послабее)

----------


## 4ybaka

> Одноклассники обижали Семена Петрова и он не захотел быть терпилой - убил себя.
> Сына Марии Ивановой тоже обижали в школе, но она нашла выход из положения - убила его.
> Когда голова болит - гильотина решит вашу проблему раз и навсегда.
> 
> Самоубийство было бы самообороной, если бы Семен Петров сам себя породил...
> Но Семен Петров такой человек, что, когда до обидчика дотянуться не может, срывается на том, на ком удобнее, на том, кто послабее)


 Ну опять же нас породила энергия как и все вокруг))она же меня и убила)))все относительно я же говорю))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## 4ybaka

> Одноклассники обижали Семена Петрова и он не захотел быть терпилой - убил себя.
> Сына Марии Ивановой тоже обижали в школе, но она нашла выход из положения - убила его.
> Когда голова болит - гильотина решит вашу проблему раз и навсегда.
> 
> Самоубийство было бы самообороной, если бы Семен Петров сам себя породил...
> Но Семен Петров такой человек, что, когда до обидчика дотянуться не может, срывается на том, на ком удобнее, на том, кто послабее)


 Или так же можно сказать душа выбрала воплотиться в теле,она же сама и решила выйти из него)))Воображение оно бесконечно )))

----------


## qwe

> Вся вся и наоборот)))))А про сознание скажу так,наш мозг как лампочка перегорает,и все нет больше энергии.


 а куда же она девается? Вы физику учили?

Если энергия - одно из агрегатных состояний материи (по аналогии с H2O: лед-вода-пар), так куда вы ее деваете после смерти? чем докажете, что сознание распадается?




> Все сказанное ИМХО)))


 я же и пытаюсь понять, какое ваше ИМХО довело вас до такой жизни))




> .А так вся вселенная это бесконечная энергия,...кварки ,бозоны,нейтрино и так далее,до бесконечности.Только энергия не имеет конца на мой взгляд,так как она ровна нулю)))тоесть нечего  как и после смерти))))))парадокс парадоксов правда?))


 Несомненно, в вашем уме парадокс. и стоило бы его выявить  :Smile: 

Потому что парадоксов в природе, в реальности не существует - они *только в уме* могут содержаться, вот в чем дело. И, наличие парадокса говорит о том, что вы лично чего-то не понимаете и не удосуживаетесь разобраться до конца.

В науке тоже есть пробелы, но нет парадоксов, понимаете ли)
А у вас - есть.

Так есть энергия или нет энергии?  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Ну опять же нас породила энергия как и все вокруг))она же меня и убила)))все относительно я же говорю)))))


 Вы - человек - разумное высокоорганизованное существо, обладающее сознанием или стихийная бессознательная материя-энергия? к тому же безответственная, которая что хочет, то и вытворяет? Вернее даже не то, что хочет, а бог знает что? Ни себе, не людям?))

Кто вы?




> Или так же можно сказать душа выбрала воплотиться в теле,она же сама и решила выйти из него)))Воображение оно бесконечно )))


 Так вы верите в душу? В то, что она выбирает тело?

Во что вы верите на самом деле?

----------


## 4ybaka

> а куда же она девается? Вы физику учили?
> 
> Если энергия - одно из агрегатных состояний материи (по аналогии с H2O: лед-вода-пар), так куда вы ее деваете после смерти? чем докажете, что сознание распадается?
> 
> 
> я же и пытаюсь понять, какое ваше ИМХО довело вас до такой жизни))
> 
> 
> Несомненно, в вашем уме парадокс. и стоило бы его выявить 
> ...


 Тоже самое можно сказать про ваше сообщение,есть ли оно или нет))))вот не пойму.Вы мне про тестостерон загибали что я что то не знаю, теперь про физику?)))да вам надо нобеля вручать))Поясняю еще раз ,как только я появился на свет в виде материи состоящей из энергии,для меня запустилась штука под названием время и пространство.Как только меня не будет эти штуки пропадут.Здорово прада?)))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Вы - человек - разумное высокоорганизованное существо, обладающее сознанием или стихийная бессознательная материя-энергия? к тому же безответственная, которая что хочет, то и вытворяет? Вернее даже не то, что хочет, а бог знает что? Ни себе, не людям?))
> 
> Кто вы?
> 
> 
> Так вы верите в душу? В то, что она выбирает тело?
> 
> Во что вы верите на самом деле?


 Я вам примеры привожу что мыслить можно бесконечно разно а вы мне...))))Эххх

----------


## 4ybaka

Вот вы не светитесь на форуме а однако печатаете мне))))))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Да нет, в этом я уже безнадёжно отчаился)) Но нашёл другую цель.
> 
> Ага.. и со словами сметана и мёд друг-другу не вред отправимся в путь))))
> 
> Ну на все сто нам знать этого не дано, всёже фифти/фифти. Ты же с такой уверенностью об заявляешь, это чё у тебя за достоверный источник такой?))))


 С другой вселенной)))).А если серьезно то никто из людей ничего только и не знает.Просто это моя точка зрения которая выработана моими мозгами,я же пишу часто что все мое ИМХО.А вот QWE пытается показать свою точку зрения -продукт своего разума вот и все.))Короче кто во что верит,тот и прав))Спор это бесконечный и бессмысленный как и эти строки))

----------


## qwe

> Тоже самое можно сказать про ваше сообщение,есть ли оно или нет))))


 А к чему это в данном случае? логика ваших высказываний?




> вот не пойму.Вы мне про тестостерон загибали что я что то не знаю, теперь про физику?)))


 В организме сотни различных гормонов и тысячи процессов. Вы пытаетесь все сводить к тестостерону? Вы меня пугаете. Пол года цигуна, мужчины после 50-ти уже смотрят на молодых девушек, потому что остальные уже слишком старые) Как еще вам объяснить, на каких примерах?




> да вам надо нобеля вручать))


 я работаю над этим))







> Поясняю еще раз ,как только я появился на свет в виде материи состоящей из энергии,для меня запустилась штука под названием время и пространство.Как только меня не будет эти штуки пропадут.Здорово прада?)))


 Как только тела не будет? Но вы же распад сознания еще не доказали?))




> Я вам примеры привожу что мыслить можно бесконечно разно а вы мне...))))Эххх


 Конечно мыслить можно бесконечно, кто же спорит))
Вот, например, вы  - Наполеон. Чем плохая мысль, почему нет? долой серые будни)

Вначале человек себе понадумывает бог знает чего. Не наведет у себя внутри порядка. Потом не знает, на что в этой жизни опереться. А потом ходит и всем рассказывает, как бессмысленна жизнь. Так это вы у себя понастроили таких корявых структур в разуме) Которые вам ничего не дают и играют против вас. И сквозь этот фильтр вы пытаетесь оценивать целый мир, в котором, между прочим, существует тонкая гармония и очень точное равновесие.

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш а что за цель или секрет?))

----------


## 4ybaka

qwe а вы любитель поболтать смарю и слово бог поупотреблять))))Давайте еще разок ,НА МОЙ взгляд с сознанием будет тоже самое как с экраном монитора.Выключите его из сети и поймете))))))

----------


## qwe

> qwe а вы любитель поболтать смарю и слово бог поупотреблять))))Давайте еще разок ,НА МОЙ взгляд с сознанием будет тоже самое как с экраном монитора.Выключите его из сети и поймете))))))


 Обратите внимание, сколько текста вы пропустили)

----------


## 4ybaka

> Обратите внимание, сколько текста вы пропустили)


 Вы курите?))я пойду покурю)

----------


## qwe

> Вы курите?))я пойду покурю)


 Спасибо, я не курю  :Smile:

----------


## 4ybaka

> Спасибо, я не курю


 А вот такой вопросик вам,если бы мы знали, что если сделаешьсамовыпил то попадешь в рай,а будешь жить до конца биологической жизни то попадешь в ад,то вы бы что сделали?)))

----------


## qwe

> А вот такой вопросик вам,если бы мы знали, что если сделаешьсамовыпил то попадешь в рай,а будешь жить до конца биологической жизни то попадешь в ад,то вы бы что сделали?)))


 если бы *знала*, то да. А, если бы не знала, то нет))
Все просто.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Построить пансионат для бездомных.
> Ну вы и понастрочили, аж зачитался)) Чубака напоминаю у женщин в лимите дневной запас слов толи 10.000 а то и 15.000 у мужчин же всего 5.000 так что у тебя нет шансов против Кве, она щяс весь твой мозг выжмет как апельсин))))))


 Я же энергия))а она бесконечна)))пусть жмет да посильнее главное))))))

----------


## 4ybaka

> если бы *знала*, то да. А, если бы не знала, то нет))
> Все просто.


 Вот и вот то что все относительно))))

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш вот тебе и подруга нашлась))))QWE а ты присмотрись к нему))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Чубака да не мне кажется она замужем за психологию вышла))))


 Ну про тестостерончик то знает))))а это уже неплохо))Вот и будете изучать душу под гормонами)))

----------


## qwe

> Вот и вот то что все относительно))))


 Делаете выводы с точность наоборот)
Для вас знание - это что-то относительное??

Мнение относительно, догадки относительны. Знания - это то, что соответствует реальности. А реальность имеет только один вариант  :Smile:

----------


## 4ybaka

> Делаете выводы с точность наоборот)
> Для вас знание - это что-то относительное??
> 
> Мнение относительно, догадки относительны. Знания - это то, что соответствует реальности. А реальность имеет только один вариант


 Читая вас вспоминаю фильм с Дикаприо Oстров Проклятых и с ним же Начало)смотрели такие?)

----------


## qwe

> Так вас только перспектива в ад загреметь смущает выходит?))))


 Смущает в каком смысле? 
А с чего вы взяли, что я верю в ад вообще, или в рай?  где я такое говорила?

Кстати, возможно, вас это удивит, но ни один настоящий христианин в Ад не верит)
но тут столько знатоков христианства, аж страшно.

Я писала в теме Константина кое-что. вы уже забыть успели)
После суицида та же душа, с тою же кармой в следующей жизни решает те же проблемы, которые не дорешала, но в более жестких условиях. Это как с ипотекой, как с кредитами)) главное - не накапливать долги.

----------


## qwe

> Читая вас вспоминаю фильм с Дикаприо Oстров Проклятых и с ним же Начало)смотрели такие?)


 Смотрели) но не вижу связи.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Смотрели) но не вижу связи.


 А я вижу)))Вот и наша разница с вам)и кстати Физики на обсерватории LIGO (Laser Interferometric Gravitational Observatory) впервые зарегистрировали гравитационные волны — возмущения пространства-времени, предсказанные сто лет назад создателем общей теории относительности Альбертом Эйнштейном.Так что все относительно :Big Grin:

----------


## qwe

> А я вижу)))Вот и наша разница с вам)и кстати Физики на обсерватории LIGO (Laser Interferometric Gravitational Observatory) впервые зарегистрировали гравитационные волны — возмущения пространства-времени, предсказанные сто лет назад создателем общей теории относительности Альбертом Эйнштейном.Так что все относительно


 Напомню вам один пример народного фольклора:

По реке плывет кирпич
Деревянный как стекло
Ну и пусть себе плывет
Нам не нужен пенопласт

...

Вы точно не Наполеон? А то мало ли что?

Пойду. На этой радостной ноте))





> Вначале человек себе понадумывает бог знает чего. Не наведет у себя внутри порядка. Потом не знает, на что в этой жизни опереться. А потом ходит и всем рассказывает, как бессмысленна жизнь. Так это вы у себя понастроили таких корявых структур в разуме) Которые вам ничего не дают и играют против вас. И сквозь этот фильтр вы пытаетесь оценивать целый мир, в котором, между прочим, существует тонкая гармония и очень точное равновесие.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Напомню вам один пример народного фольклора:
> 
> По реке плывет кирпич
> Деревянный как стекло
> Ну и пусть себе плывет
> Нам не нужен пенопласт
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 Куда же вы?)) :Confused:

----------


## qwe

> Куда же вы?))


 У меня книжка интересная http://www.taiji-bg.com/articles/qigong/q29.htm
 :Wink:

----------


## qwe

> Это то всё хорошо не отрицаю, да вот только дико уж ревновать к психологии буду)))) говорю же, мне кажется психология у неё будет в приоритете)))))


 Так женщину же добиваться нужно. Это же закон жизни. Вот взяли, освоили психологию лучше меня и я сразу заинтересуюсь))

----------


## 4ybaka

> У меня книжка интересная http://www.taiji-bg.com/articles/qigong/q29.htm


 Под стаканчик хорошего коньяка или виски думаю хорошо читать ее))))И я напомню тоже раз вы мне напомнили:жизнь это как плыть в бесконечном океане.А тут уже выбор каждого сколько пытаться это делать)))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Так женщину же добиваться нужно. Это же закон жизни. Вот взяли, освоили психологию лучше меня и я сразу заинтересуюсь))


 Убрать законы социума и ее просто можно взять силой и реализовать свой инстинкт))

----------


## qwe

> Убрать законы социума и ее просто можно взять силой и реализовать свой инстинкт))


 вульгарщина. и ваш социальный рейтинг упадет)

----------


## qwe

> Странно, я то думал верущие соответственно принимают и все религиозные догмы без исключения) А это что за выборка такая в это хочу верю в это хочу не верю. Значит не верующая вы)))


 У людей вообще уйма стереотипов)




> Вы откудава сию информацию почерпнули, что так оно и есть и по другому быть не может, надеюсь это не очередная темка из теизма?)))


 из авторитетных эзотерических источников и жизненного опыта)
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## 4ybaka

> вульгарщина. и ваш социальный рейтинг упадет)


 Естественный отбор же)))все прекрасно))Против природы не попрешь)я то душу не качаю,падать нечему ))

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш что то Ааre не слыхать,ты там не женился на ней?)))

----------


## qwe

> Естественный отбор же)))все прекрасно))Против природы не попрешь)я то душу не качаю,падать нечему ))


 Все-таки животное?) самоидентификация?

----------


## 4ybaka

> Все-таки животное?) самоидентификация?


 Для вас стараюсь,вы же не против животных?)))

----------


## qwe

> Для вас стараюсь,вы же не против животных?)))


 а нет, я как-то больше человеческое общество предпочитаю)

----------


## 4ybaka

> а нет, я как-то больше человеческое общество предпочитаю)


 Человек тоже из них))а ты не знала?думаешь мы не эволюция?)))Разочарую...мы все белковая материя)))

----------


## June

> У меня вот комплексы по поводу что обо мне думают,не могу об этом не думать


 Думай, что о тебе думают хорошо или нейтрально. Или вообще о тебе не думают. Последнее будет ближе к реальности.

----------


## qwe

> Всё с сего дня вгрызаюсь в психологию как суслик в землю))
> Как говорится:
> Хоть тверда земля ученья,
> урожай - наверняка)))))))


 А, если не заинтересуюсь, хоть психология в голове останется. все - не с пустыми руками)) Все в жизни пригодится.

----------


## 4ybaka

> У неё уже имеется женишок))) Да и потом забыл, как она харканула в нашу сторону, когда ты спросил кого бы она выбрала)))))) Такое не прощается))))


 Эх повезло кому то))))))))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Это что у вас вышла за молва напраслина?)))))))
> 
> Чё приглянулась?)))))


 Ну канешна)))))

----------


## qwe

> А серьёзно любопытно, извините за столь скромный вопрос - вы замужем?)


 Ну да, в каком-то смысле))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Ну, возьму тогда на себя смелость и задам вопрос от лица Aare, тем более что она будет только за - чем интересненько?)))


 Она мне первая из женского пола написала на этом форуме)))может даже иединственная )))простой банальный ответ ))))

----------


## 4ybaka

кве тебе а аре мне))господь велел делица же))

----------


## Aare

Ой, тут меня вспоминают.
Я никуда не делась, я тут)) Просто немного скучно на форуме, одно и тоже же - пипеткин рассказывает какой он сякой, рэвш ратует за благочестие, брусничка истерит, кве проповедует среди заблудших овец)) Ну и остальные тоже в своём репертуаре) Наскучивает же, редко кто-то интересные обсуждения создаёт. Я понимаю, что форум самоубийц, и все здесь несут на себе тяжкое бремя вселенского ангста, но все же, можно как-то пободрее.
Вот из интересного, Чубака обмолвился, что он тренер. А в каком виде спорта?
Я бы создала пару тем, но пипеткин запретил мне даже попытки превращать это болото в цветущий сад))
А Февраль то кстати окуклился, недостучаться до него мне. Жалко, такой парень то хороший.

----------


## qwe

> кве проповедует среди заблудших овец))


 Я же на работе здесь - я не могу иначе))




> Я бы создала пару тем, но пипеткин запретил мне даже попытки превращать это болото в цветущий сад))


 Не нужно его слушать)




> кве тебе


 неуставные отношения - не участвую. Не положено психологам)

----------


## qwe

> Ну раз сам бог велел - по рукам))))


 что же вы, уже потеряли девственность? так быстро? т.е. стремление к ней?




> Понимаете, эзотерики, колдуны, маги, гадалки и прочие экстрасенсы такие же люди как и мы с вами, с такими же мозгами, руками, ногами и никакого доступа к вселенскому разуму они не имеют, не обладают ничем экстраординарным)


 Вы сейчас назвали ОЧЕНЬ разные градации. Но так хорошо в этом разбираетесь, что даже не заметили этот факт.

Так а есть какой-то вселенский разум? И как он там, совсем один, без нас, без связи с нами? Не скучно ему? Чем он там все время занят? Пасьянсы раскладывает, в одиночестве?))




> Это же относится и ко всем религиям. Может бог и есть не знаю, но библии, кораны, торы, трипитаки, уж точно писаны не им, и не его посланниками. Всё это творение рук самих людей)


 А посланники чем занимались?))

А вы то откуда все знаете, да еще так глобально? может быть вы и есть посланник?)




> И на какой ещё жизненный опыт вы ссылаетесь?


 на личный. На глубоко личный)

----------


## Aare

> Не нужно его слушать)


 Наверное да)




> не могу иначе


 Так я только за. Хоть какая-то искра разума в этом коллективном сумашествии




> Ну раз сам бог велел - по рукам))))
> Тока это, еси чё потом как у свингеров временно обменяемся ими идёт?))))))


 Какой ушлый-то, а))

----------


## 4ybaka

Aare спорт такой с гантельками,гирьками,штангами)))

----------


## 4ybaka

Ревш,братан,все сделаем как надо)))махнемся не глядя))))

----------


## qwe

> В общем, видать судьба такая, одному по жизни трухлеть)))))


 Не одно, так другое  :Smile: 




> Говорю же, может Моисеи, Мохаммеды, Ийсусы и были, но вот дарами сродни связей с богами уж точно не обладали)))


 Просто сказки рассказывали?)

----------


## qwe

> умная девушка, а вот именно, что в сказки верите)))


 парадоксы, парадоксы)

А во что же верить? спрошу я вас.

----------


## qwe

> Но, вот что интересно, почему тогда часто умирают дети, почему им тоже как и нам с вами не даётся шанс вступить в сознательную жизнь и производить так называемый апгрейд души?
> Наверняка уже задавались подобным вопросом, ну, и как же вы объяснили себе эту ошибку в божественной системе?


 Нет здесь ошибки - карма такая) Отстрелялся на этот раз. Карму, стоит понимать как "форму души", а не как наказание. Развив определенные качества в прошлых жизнях, душа должна их как-то реализовывать. Если же "хромает", то и роли получаются соответственные.

Даже в случае аборта, ребенок имеет значение в жизни родителей-матери. Пока в вашей картине мира люди "каждый сам по себе", отдельно от всего сообщества - это может казаться странным. Ну и для материалиста, который не принимает существование тонких структур, которые после смерти продолжают существовать. 

по факту, любой человек, даже умственно неполноценный, учит свои уроки и учит других, в подавляющем большинстве неосознанно, пока реализует свои программы. как автомат, до определенной степени, ну, с учетом так называемой свободы воли.)

Если уровень личности, духа удается поднять, то и карма меняется, открываются более широкие возможности. и наоборот.

----------


## qwe

> Ещё понял, вы христианка с эзотерическим уклоном или с эзотерической направленностью, как угодно)))


 Никогда не ограничивала себя какой-то конфессией. И ни к каким "измам" не принадлежу. Разве что сторонник холистики.

----------


## qwe

> Подмечу и вы меня в конфессию материалистов втюхали)))


 Почему же вас? просто рассуждаю)

----------


## 4ybaka

Форум ваааще затих))))

----------


## Aare

> Форум ваааще затих))))


 Ты можешь поучаствовать в его поднятии))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Ты можешь поучаствовать в его поднятии))


 Я лучше покурю сигареток нормальных,пока можно достать из старых запасов и попью красного винца)))

----------


## pipetkin32

Пару недель игнорил свою зазнобу,не ездил в гости,не отвечал на звонки и смс
 Недавно вот написал,в ответ тишина,знач все идет по плану
 Как и задумывал сначала спихну ее в френдзону,а к лету окончательно дропну
 Хотя будь она чуток догадливее,поняла бы что уже забил на нее

----------


## Aare

> Пару недель игнорил свою зазнобу,не ездил в гости,не отвечал на звонки и смс
>  Недавно вот написал,в ответ тишина,знач все идет по плану
>  Как и задумывал сначала спихну ее в френдзону,а к лету окончательно дропну
>  Хотя будь она чуток догадливее,поняла бы что уже забил на нее


 То писал про чувства к ней, то вдруг решил кинуть)

----------


## June

*Пипеткин*, а что конкретно о тебе думают люди? Можешь откровенно рассказать о своих замечаемых людьми недостатках?

----------


## pipetkin32

> *Пипеткин*, а что конкретно о тебе думают люди? Можешь откровенно рассказать о своих замечаемых людьми недостатках?


   Что я нелюдимый отморозок,избегающий всяческого неформального общения

----------


## pipetkin32

> То писал про чувства к ней, то вдруг решил кинуть)


  Никаких вдруг,до этого у нас была более полугода размолвка,потом она первая написала,помирились и она в гости пригласила
  Еще до визита к ней решил что если не сростется,то это будет последний раз
 Ну так оно и вышло
 Не пойму что она хочет,то каждый день зазывает в гости,называет папой ребенку,то неделями молчит,на звонки не отвечает.Ну и понял что с ее стороны чувств особо нет

----------


## June

> Что я нелюдимый отморозок,избегающий всяческого неформального общения


 А какова причина избегания всяческого неформального общения?

----------


## 4ybaka

Хлеба и зрелищ)))А че рассказывать то?Тут или жив или мертв)))остальное просто промежутки времени))

----------

